# Good for the soul...



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Was in Belmar this morning with a coffee cup and low and behold there on the board walk were three or four guys, and a state fish and game feller was loading some fishing gear into the back of his truck with a belmar cop just standing by and keeping the peace... Sorry if anyone was there and was sitting on the board walk but if ya were, it;s your bad, did my heart good to see the system working.... made my day..!!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

So, what was the story behind this?


----------

